# Topics > 5G >  5g, T-Mobile US, Inc., Bellevue, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - T-Mobile US, Inc.

t-mobile.com/5g

----------


## Airicist

How 5G will benefit your everyday life | T-Mobile

Published on Jun 7, 2019




> What will life be like with 5G? T-Mobile's CEO John Legere explains how the 5G technology can impact the job market & our everyday lives from traffic updates to emergency life-saving support.

----------

